

Fresh Is Not Just for Milk; Filling Rails Potholes - DanielKehoe
http://blog.railsapps.org/post/41915143594/fresh-is-not-just-for-milk-filling-rails-potholes

======
fdschoeneman
I've found your stuff tremendously useful. Potholes aren't quite the metaphor
for what your'e talking about. Potholes may mess up your suspension if you hit
enough of them, or be a little uncomfortable. No, I'd use roadblocks as the
metaphor here, or improvised explosive devices, because if you don't know
about issues like the one you talked about with Factory Giral are there, they
will waste your entire day.

------
tmock12
My path to learning ruby and later rails started off by working through the
Mike Hartl rails tutorial and doing the codeschool courses. but then what? I
had no where to go after that. Everyone told me to build my own app but there
were still many questions that I needed answered. This is where the RailsApps
really stepped in and helped me out. It was a great place to go for code
inspiration and pointed me toward a solution to problems I had run into. It
also gave me a gateway into open source work by contributing tests to a few of
the projects. So kudos to Daniel for picking up the newbies that have worked
through a few tutorials and books and guiding them through the transition into
junior developers.

------
haimez
I could be wrong, but I think you're going to have a hard time convincing
rails newcomers to fork over the cash in a recurring model and as the post
indicates, the experienced developers are familiar with the territory.

I'm sure there's money to be made keeping people up to date on these
frustrating changes, but I don't know if this is how to do that most
effectively.

------
palehose
Wouldn't these sorts of issues be solved more easily if the Gemfile listed
specific versions of the gem dependencies? I don't like the idea of allowing a
Rails app to just download whatever is the most recent version of a gem for
this exact reason.

~~~
DanielKehoe
You can specify gem versions in a Gemfile. It's a good idea when you lock down
an app and don't plan to update it regularly. This blog post is concerned with
the larger issue of starting new projects and finding that certain
integrations require specific tweaks that are often not well known and may be
temporary. Rails and its gem ecosystem evolves constantly.

------
DanielKehoe
The RailsApps Tutorials site is here: <https://tutorials.railsapps.org/>

